
Cryptocurrencies have crashed 20% in two days - tunetine
https://techcrunch.com/2017/09/04/cryptocurrencies-have-crashed-20-in-two-days/
======
blacksqr
It's absurd to call it a crash at this point. It's just barely a bear market.

